# Crankfire



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone else having problems getting crankfire to load today?  All I'm getting is a "500 - Internal Server Error"


----------



## Brik (Sep 22, 2009)

Same here. I've seen that issue in the past.


----------



## rueler (Sep 22, 2009)

It's happening here with me too. Hopefully it will be restored soon.


----------



## big oz (Sep 22, 2009)

Nate is late on his payments again.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

It's working now!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 22, 2009)

What's up with your avatar Bvibert?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> What's up with your avatar Bvibert?



I needed a change.


----------

